# Two Worlds 2 + 3



## Korgor (26. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

 

habe  gerade eine E-Mail von *"TOPWARE INTERACTIVE"* erhalten.

 

Am Besten ich laber nicht groß drum herum sondern poste sie dirket:


 

[SIZE=x-small]*+ + + TWO*[/SIZE]* WORLDS III enters development + + + *​[SIZE=x-small]*+ + + TWO*[/SIZE] *WORLDS II gets major engine update and new DLC + + +*​ 

 

[SIZE=x-small]TopWare Interactive and Reality Pump studios have some exciting news! We are pleased to announce that[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]after earning multiple awards and selling over ten million units, Reality Pump Studios has officially begun[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]work on the third part of our blockbuster RPG series, Two Worlds![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=x-small]*Two Worlds III&#8482;* is currently in the concept stage and scheduled for development over the next 36[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]months. Keep an eye out for further announcements.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=x-small]And that's not all! We're also excited to announce a major engine update for Two Worlds II, and we're[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]going to need it, because while we're laying down the basics for the third installment in the series, this year[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]we're also going to be releasing *eight new Two Worlds II multiplayer maps* and two brand-new, single-[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]player DLCs, *Call of the Tenebrae* and *Shattered Embrace*! [/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=x-small]The first DLC, entitled *Two Worlds II: Call of the Tenebrae* will be available at the end of Q2 2016 and[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]focuses on the Hero's return to Antaloor, where he witnesses the shocking murder of DarPha! The killers[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]are a never-before-seen tribe of hideous, rat-like creatures known only as "The Chosen", who control a[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]mysterious, powerful new magic! Their genocidal plot threatens every living creature in Antaloor, and it's up[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]to the Hero to find a way to stop them![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=x-small]Expect to experience Antaloor like never before with the new engine update for Two Worlds II!
Also available for Linux and the Steam OS, the newly updated engine allows for a much higher level of[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]character and landscape detail, an HD-GUI, in addition to tons of in-game achievements, co-op[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]multiplayer, and lots of new in-game features and upgrades![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=x-small]For more information on the first single-player DLC for Two Worlds II, *Call of the Tenebrae*, and all the [/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]exciting new things happening in the Two Worlds universe, please visit http://cot.twoworlds2.com/[/SIZE]

[SIZE=x-small]To view some advance screenshots, click* here.*[/SIZE]


Links der Mail habe ich bearbeitet, so dass diese auch funktionieren.

Wer Angst hat auf das "here" der Download Datei zu drücken,

die Screens sind auch im Anhang. 

 

Edit:

Ach verdammt, das ist ja das MMO Forum...

Kanns jemand ins RPG schieben? Danke!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2016)

Hatte die gleiche Mail bekommen, allerdings gleich gelöscht (weil in Spam-Filter). Mochte Two Worlds 2 (dieser Name...) sehr, auch wenn es einige Schwächen hatte. Auf Teil 3 freu ich mich dann schon, eben weil ich einfach wieder ein solides Rollenspiel will in diesem Style suche.

 

Two Worlds 2 werde ich nur für die DLCs nicht nochmal anwerfen. Ist aber schön dass sie die Engine nochmal aufpeppen.


----------



## Korgor (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo, es gibt mal wieder neue News zu Two Worlds:

 


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

*Dear Two Worlds II owner - Return to Antaloor!*

 

The wait is over! The latest installment in the Two Worlds&#8217; franchise,* Two Worlds II: Call of the Tenebrae,*

will be available on the 15th of June, 2017 for PC, Mac, Linux and the Steam OS, and you can save 30%, if you pre-order now!

 

After the blockbuster success of Two Worlds II: Pirates of the Flying Fortress, TopWare Interactive and

Reality Pump Studios have created a brand new chapter in the phenomenal RPG series! With an all new HD

graphics engine, new enemies, weapons and a completely revamped alchemy system,

*Two Worlds II: Call of the Tenebrae* will take you on yet another immersive adventure through the world of Antaloor!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

But the adventure doesn&#8217;t stop there for season pass holders! The Season Pass also includes the follow-up

DLC, Two Worlds II, Shattered Embrace, which will launch during Q4 of 2017. Don&#8217;t miss out on the

chance to continue the fight in Antaloor!

 

If you pre-order before the 15th of June, 2017, you will receive 36% off of the Two Worlds II Season Pass.

Which includes exclusive digital deluxe content for season pass holders, such as new avatars,

in-game bonus items, the original soundtracks from all the Two Worlds games, art books, compendiums,

novels, posters, and maps. The Season Pass is available in our online shop, as well as the stand-alone

edition of Two Worlds II: Call of the Tenebrae!

 

*For more information please visit:*
Game Website

Facebook
Twitter

 

So grab your mighty sword, your trusty bow or you magical Staff and get ready for another great

adventure with Two Worlds II: Call of the Tenebrae

 

Your TopWare Interactive Team

 

These are just a few examples of what we have in store for you at our Online Shop


----------

